# Found a Vintage Atlas Catalog



## Richard King (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I got snowed in today and was looking through some boxes and found a Atlas sales catalog # M-52.   I will scan it and add it little by little on the forum.  The front pages says Atlas Metal Working Machine Tools; Lathes, Shapers, Milling Machins, Drill Presses.  I will start adding them tomorrow night of the 35 pages.  Lots of attachment, should be fun for you to see if you have never seen a catalog before.

Rich


----------



## GaryK (Mar 5, 2013)

Richard King said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I got snowed in today and was looking through some boxes and found a Atlas sales catalog # M-52.   I will scan it and add it little by little on the forum.  The front pages says Atlas Metal Working Machine Tools; Lathes, Shapers, Milling Machins, Drill Presses.  I will start adding them tomorrow night of the 35 pages.  Lots of attachment, should be fun for you to see if you have never seen a catalog before.
> 
> Rich



Sounds cool. Can you convert the scans to PDF? If not I'll do it for you.

Gary


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 6, 2013)

There is alot of the old sears catalogs on yhis site.

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=222&tab=3&sort=2&th=false&fl=


----------



## Richard King (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's pages 1
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 03-06-2013 05;45;18AM.Atlas.1.2.3.4.pdf
View attachment 03-06-2013 05;45;18AM.Atlas.1.2.3.4.pdf
View attachment 03-06-2013 05;45;18AM.Atlas.1.2.3.4.pdf


OOPS  it's all of the same page.  Will send more later


----------



## Ray C (Mar 6, 2013)

I once saw photo-copied receipts from a retired machinist that purchased an entire Atlas set with every tool and accessory imaginable (extra chucks, taper attachment, milling attachment, expanded change gears, collet set and closer etc).  It was from the late 1940's.  Total cost was around $500 as I recall...  "Toto, we're not in Kansas anymore"...


Ray


----------



## Richard King (Mar 6, 2013)

Yesterday I found lots of goodies....A machine tool serial number book from 1947.  It has many old machines, serial numbers, weights and many have the cost they were when new.   A used machinery dealer who was ill gave me many books from his collection before he passed.  I also found a book I bought at an auction.  "Shop Theory"  From the Henry Ford Trade School...Copy wright 1942...pretty cool book...I'll scan some pages from it too when I have time.
Rich


----------

